# Help with coding Spinal surgery with Annulotomy



## SALAZAS (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anyone specialize in Coding Spinal Surgery??  I was given an OP Report to confirm the billing codes along with unlisted codes 64999 for the Annulotomy.  

I would be more than happy to fax the OP Report.

Thank you,
Susan


----------



## vazq123 (Mar 21, 2011)

Annulotomy is usually performed along with another procedure, facetectomy, laminectomy, etc.. Before using an unlisted code for a service , which will require documentation to support, what other procedures were performed during the surgery? Possibly it falls in with another procedure.


----------



## SALAZAS (Mar 25, 2011)

L5-S1 aggressive radical diskectomy with the machine allograft fusion and instrumentation.  L4-L5 aggressive diskectomy and release with allograft fusion.


----------

